# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  DESHIDRATADORA F-50

## manolo40pe

DESHIDRATADORA DE FRUTAS Y VERDURAS Atención: Colegas que tengan contacto con Asociaciones de productores de frutas y/o hortalizas con sobre producción, cualquier parte del país. En venta Deshidratadora de marca española, buena comisión por venta realizada. Mayores informes y especificaciones técnicas al correo ingeagronomo69@gmail.com
Cel. 978612435
Ing. José Salazar.  Temas similares: VENTA MAQUINAS DESHIDRATADORA DE CABINA EN ACERO INOXIDABLE Vendo deshidratadora en proyecto DESHIDRATADORA  a gas y empacadora al vació vendo o busco socio Teléfonos 6624159 -- 425*4320 CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita

----------

